# disconnected from xbox live



## FnGOON (Jan 11, 2012)

At certain times of the day it lags me out of a game a disconnects me. When i try to reconnect it makes me test my connection. The test fails so i reset my modem and test again so it passes. Does anyone know why this happens?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

A problem with your internal network (cabling, switch, router, modem) or an issue with your internet connection.


----------



## Inf3rnoRushi (Jan 24, 2012)

I have this problem too especially when connected to wifi . 

Try using wired from your modem or from
your router .

Make sure if you insert the cable into the router to the Xbox , the modem is also connected to the router .


----------

